# Thinking about trying again



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all
After 4x iuis using donor sperm we were blessed with a pregnancy with our first icsi using DPs sperm. We have a beautiful little boy and not a day goes past when I don't stop to think how lucky we are to have him ( I still cant quite believe it either!!). He's only 5 months old and Ive started to think how nice it would be for him to have a sibling. Somehow though I wonder what the chances are of getting lucky again. We borrowed the money for no. 1 and would have to borrow more to try again, it seems like such a gamble.
Has anyone been successfull twice?
Does anyone have any positive thoughts on having an only child?
Jx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Jane,

I think most of us on here have had similar feelings to what you are going through - I certainly did & I remember trying to make a list of all the positives of Agatha being an only child.  In the end though I gave in to the terrible longing I had to have another child & we are about to start more treatment.  It may not work, but I have to at least give it another go.  

There are many on here who have been lucky a second time & so could you be!  Come on to the Another Miracle thread, there are lots of us trying for another on on there.

Minkey x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

He he Jane, 

Found you lurking here, I'm a lurker on this board too.  I would love to have another and have been broody since Iestyn was a few weeks old.  

I suggest maybe one more go and setting a limit on how many times (if more than 1 you try).  Yes it is a gamble, but if you know the odds sometimes you win  

Hayley


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi

I am in the same position, but tonight we decided to go for it and try, so we have just filled in the clinics application form and I am going to phone the GP tommorrow to ask for a referral. I am broody again after having Matthew 7 months ago but so nervous of the next attempt not working, I am an only child and do not feel I have missed out, but that is because I have never known any different. I just want another baby to love and a sibling for my little boy to play with. But whatever happens I am just so grateful that I am already a mummy.

Jappa xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

    We have decided to try again so we went to the clinic today & we are starting DR about 30th Aug & EC ( all being well ) will be week begining 24th Sept.

  Jappa.. Why do you have to get another referal from your GP ?? We just rang the clinic and got an app & sorted out our next go.

  Hope I get lucky 1st time as it took 4 icsi's to get Miles.

  Good luck to all

  Katy/ xxx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

HI Katy, Jappa!...lovely to see your wee babes....

...we had our first natural FET a week and a half ago - just one frostie put back...so am in limbo on the 2WW... 

I think it's worth thinking how far you'll travel for a No.2. as I don't think my DH is prepared to become the monk that he was when we did ICSI first time. It's a difficult balance to strike... he finds it hard not to drink when we go out or see friends...and he won't do all those herbs and acupuncture again..... so I'm just praying that this FET or the next one works. (we have 2 snowbabies left). 

What are your DHs views?

xxx

Pingpong

Katy - come and join us on the Bath/Somerset thread Mr Walkers been renamed Mr McDreamy!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone !!

I started to get broody again about 5 months after Lewis was born hoping to try again in December.

Dont think I'l l be as lucky but would love a wee brother or sister for Lewis.

Ping Pong all the very best honey.

All the babies are beautiful,,... Madison I think we have exchanged e-mails in the past Miles is gorgeous!!

Huga JoanneXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just noticed we all have boys!!

Must be those Swimmers apparently IVF/ICSI produces more boys lol!!

Hugs

YodaXX


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Yoda,

Hi there, Yes we have been in touch before , its amazing how many people we have been in contact with & then lost along the way. Our babies are growing up so quicky arnt they.
  Ping Pong has a girl so she can have a boy next time & we can have girls  

Hugs Katy . x xxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Madison I know its a shame we loose touch with alot of people but its so hard keeping on top of all the threads    It would be nice if we were all successful again ..fingers crossed .  

... ghess sorry ping pong I see you have girl d'oh    

look forward to chatting
Yoda xx


----------



## shazznewman (May 17, 2005)

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in, were just thinking about whether to try again.  I have so many mixed feelings, on one had I would love Kieran to have a little Brother or Sister, than again I'm happy how things are.  It will be a while before we could try again as we had previously decided before that we wasn't going to go down the IVF route again (dh was worried about the chances of getting twins as the house, car etc wouldn't be big enough and obviously the extra cost) and have only recently spent all our savings on new cars, so we would have to save hard and probably only be able to afford one attempt.  Does anybody feel guilty about spending so much money if it doesn't work, just think that the money could have paid for us all to go on a family holiday or something and cannot help feeling a little selfish for spending that amount of money when we should be happy with what we've got.

Shazznewman


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Shazznewman

All I would say is go with your gut feeling - Its usually always right

Love YodaXX


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

More than thinking about it, our appointment has come though for Saturday. I feel so excited and so very scared all over again. Am I mad? I hope not. And no I wont feel bad about spending the money we could have used on a holiday as a sibling for Rosa would be the best thing we could ever 'buy' her. 

Jappa - lovely to see you here as well.
Shaz and Yoda - I remember you both from the trimesters threads. It nice to see the lovely pictures of your babies.

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Cassie Cat (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi everyone

I have started to write a post several times but chickened out but feel ready now.  I have an adorable 20 month old daughter Olivia who is my world but would really like her to have a brother or sister.  My DH is up for it and we are planning on starting early next year - one part of me wants to start sooner as I'm 35 and last ICSI with blasts had to have the highest dosage of Gonal-F so not getting any younger or more fertile!  But on the other hand I am not looking forward to the emotional rollercoaster that goes with IVF and the cost.

A lot of my baby-friends are all pregnant with No. 2 so feeling jealous and sad that we can't just get pregnant at the drop of a hat.

Feels good to say that out in the open with you guys who are in the same boat..

love Cassie


----------

